# Excel 2007 Makro über Hyperlink aufrufen



## janomerico (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute

Ist es möglich ein Makro über einen Hyperlink aufzurufen? Am besten gleich mit dem Target als Parameter... Möchte eine Liste mit Hyperlinks auf lokale Bilder in eine Tabelle schreiben, welche auf Klick ein Makro ausführen, welches das jeweilige Bild in ein Image-Steuerelement laden.

Das Makro würde in etwa so aussehen:

```
Sub PicChange(Pfad As String)

Pfad = "C:\Users\Anatomie\Bilder\" & Pfad

ActiveWorkbook.Sheets(1).Image1.Picture = LoadPicture(Pfad)

End Sub
```

Danke und Gruss, jano


----------



## Zvoni (23. Oktober 2008)

In Excel 2003 hat das Worksheets-Objekt ein "FollowHyperlink"-Ereignis, welches ein "Target"-Argument besitzt.

Die Frage die sich aber stellt, ist aber eher: Wie verhinderst du, dass die durch den Hyerplink ausgewählte Datei mit ihrem passendem Programm gestartet wird?

Eine Variante wäre dann eben, die Pfade nicht als Hyperlink sondern als Text in die Zellen einzugeben, und dann das BeforeDoubleClick-Ereignis des Worksheets auszuwerten.


----------



## janomerico (24. Oktober 2008)

Ist etwas umständlicher, wenn man immer einen Doppelklick ausführen muss, aber wenigstens funktioniert es! Danke!


----------



## janomerico (26. Oktober 2008)

Nun wundert es mich aber doch noch, ob ich das Problem auch anders lösen kann, da es mit dem Doppelklick etwas umständlich ist... Ist es auch möglich, ein Makro aufzurufen, je nachdem welche Zelle man gerade markiert hat?


----------



## Zvoni (27. Oktober 2008)

Lies dir mal die Hilfe zum "SelectionChange"-Ereignis durch


----------



## janomerico (28. Oktober 2008)

Funktioniert, vielen Dank!


----------

